# Postpartum Care



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all! 
It has been three days since my dog delivered her first litter of 10 puppies! We are so proud of her and all are doing very well  
I am wondering what the best way of handling postpartum discharge is. It is mostly just trace amounts but every now and then she leaves a blob wherever she was sitting or laying or eating. I am tempted to buy another washable pet diaper for her to wear outside her box, around the house, but I don't think that would be comfortable for her as she is nursing. She also chewed through her last one and even got a bit of a belly rash from it  Is there a better method out there for containing postpartum discharge or should I just bite the bullet and keep lugging the carpet cleaner up and down our spiral staircase for the next couple weeks? (I knew those stairs would be the end of me)
Are there disposable diapers for dogs? Has anyone had success with them?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My bitches that have newly whelped have to literally be dragged away from their babies just to go to relieve themselves the backyard, so I never worry about putting anything on them. Before I get them out of the whelping box, I stand them up, wipe the discharge away and out we go to the backyard. Before they come in, I just use another paper towel and clean her vulva off gently and back she goes to the litter. 

You need to let her body expel the discharge in as normal a manner as possible for her health and for the health of her reproductive system. The last thing that you want is a postpartum pyometra.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

^What Shannon said.


----------

